# Clef Usb Wifi wanadoo



## daftinc (7 Mars 2006)

Bonjour
J'ai une question simple a propos de la clef Usb pour le wifi livrée avec la live box,comment peut-on la faire fonctionner sur un USB 1.1 et faut t'il des drivers ou autre ?
Merci


----------



## Notabene (7 Mars 2006)

daftinc a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question simple a propos de la clef Usb pour le wifi livrée avec la live box,comment peut-on la faire fonctionner sur un USB 1.1 et faut t'il des drivers ou autre ?


Pour permettre l'identification du chipset qui équipe votre carte, regardez au dos et donnez-nous les renseignements suivants : 
 Modèle de la carte : par exemple WUSB54G v.4 de Linksys 
 FCC ID : par exemple FMWBA-101  
 Adresse MAC : par exemple 0001E30CD96C  

Notabene


----------



## daftinc (8 Mars 2006)

Donc l'adresse Mac: 0060B3-B09221
IEEE802.11b/g WLAN USB2.0
FCC ID: M4Y-XG703A
Voila


----------



## Notabene (8 Mars 2006)

daftinc a dit:
			
		

> Donc l'adresse Mac: 0060B3-B09221
> IEEE802.11b/g WLAN USB2.0
> FCC ID: M4Y-XG703A


  Un pilote pour votre dongle Sagem est disponible ici.

Bon surf sans fil,
Notabene


----------



## daftinc (8 Mars 2006)

D'accord merci beaucoup de m'avoir offert de votre temps pour cela,je vais m'empresser de tester ce logiciel    Merci


----------



## daftinc (8 Mars 2006)

C bon le logiciel marche a merveille je suis super heureux,merci g pu economiser l'achat d'une carte wifi   Merci


----------



## jomed (30 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai une Cle wanadoo SAgem wlan usb2.0 
ID:M4Y-XG760A
model : XG-760A

et je ne trouve pas de driver pour MAC osx TIGER 10.4.9

Quelq'un saurait il ou le trouver?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## jomed (30 Avril 2007)

Notabene a dit:


> Un pilote pour votre dongle Sagem est disponible ici.
> 
> Bon surf sans fil,
> Notabene


 

salut 

moi aussi aussi j'ai une cle wanadoo IEEE 802.11B/G WLAN USB2.0

M4Y-XG760A
0060B3EF5E8D

je cherche le pilote pour Mac OSX 10.4.9

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## kmel77 (5 Mai 2007)

up, moi aussi je uis a la recherche de ce pilote pour tiger 10.4.9 pour un intel (macbook intel core2duo)


----------



## macaddicted (6 Mai 2007)

kmel77 a dit:


> up, moi aussi je uis a la recherche de ce pilote pour tiger 10.4.9 pour un intel (macbook intel core2duo)



t'as pas besoin de dongle wifi USB 
ton MB a le wifi d'origine


----------

